# Mac dock icons arent transparent



## cronin4392 (Mar 18, 2008)

This has happened to me a few times on different macs and i can not figure out why.
For some reason the doc on my tiger mac changes the icons background to white, instead of transparent. i went through the settings and tried changing the image, but nothing worked.

here are images of it:


----------

